

Show HN: Want an idea for your startup? Generate it automatically here - brandon__chang

Here is something I made for fun, after getting annoyed by hearing numerous ideas proposed by various people.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kidura.com&#x2F;front_pages&#x2F;misc_fun&#x2F;
======
smartician
Here is your pitch: WhizBird is a exhilarating startup that is a complete game
changer. I founded WhizBird after realizing that there is an untapped 200
billion dollar opportunity in Cat Toys.

I can't tell you the details about our platform because we are currently in
stealth mode, but we are the only player in Cat Toys which we will completely
disrupt in 2 months. At WhizBird we believe that everyone deserves breakfast.
Our product will bring together Big Data, Mustache and Handlebars to introduce
synergies that will democratize, and revolutionize Cat Toys.

This idea is so potent yet so deceptively simple that it has the capacity to
produce an unlimited amount of profit.

We haven't created our product yet, so we are looking a real Django Dominator
to join our team so they can build it for us. This is a once in a lifetime
opportunity for you to be a part of the next big thing. We have free food,
unlimited vacation, generous equity compensation. Also each week we give you a
new Apple TV just for being amazing.

If you know Django and 'want in', just tweet me and you'll be on our uber
game-changing, revolutionary, disruptive team in no time, helping us change
the world!

------
nicklovescode
Here is your pitch: Boom.io is a Sublime startup that is a complete game
changer. I founded Boom.io after realizing that there is an untapped 504000
billion dollar opportunity in Education.

I can't tell you the details about our platform because we are currently in
stealth mode, but we are the only player in Education which we will completely
disrupt in 2 months. At Boom.io we believe that everyone deserves Freedom. Our
product will bring together WebGL, Agile and Lean to introduce synergies that
will democratize, and revolutionize Education.

This idea is so potent yet so deceptively simple that it has the capacity to
produce an unlimited amount of profit.

We haven't created our product yet, so we are looking a real Angular.js
Samurai to join our team so they can build it for us. This is a once in a
lifetime opportunity for you to be a part of the next big thing. We have free
food, unlimited vacation, generous equity compensation. Also each week we give
you a new Puck Mouse just for being amazing.

If know Angular.js and 'want in', just tweet me and you'll be on our uber
game-changing, revolutionary, disruptive team in no time, helping us change
the world!

------
ireadqrcodes
ok lets go:

This is my pseudo google glass startup called "Hulioly" at [http://glass-
apps.org](http://glass-apps.org)

Hulioly is a hillarious startup that is a complete game changer. I founded
Hulioly after realizing that there is an untapped 225252334 billion dollar
opportunity in internet.

I can't tell you the details about our platform because we are currently in
stealth mode, but we are the only player in internet which we will completely
disrupt in 4 months. At Hulioly we believe that everyone deserves sex. Our
product will bring together big data, social media and google glass to
introduce synergies that will democratize, and revolutionize internet.

This idea is so potent yet so deceptively simple that it has the capacity to
produce an unlimited amount of profit.

We haven't created our product yet, so we are looking a real ajax gangam to
join our team so they can build it for us. This is a once in a lifetime
opportunity for you to be a part of the next big thing. We have free food,
unlimited vacation, generous equity compensation. Also each week we give you a
new iwatch just for being amazing.

If know ajax and 'want in', just tweet me and you'll be on our uber game-
changing, revolutionary, disruptive team in no time, helping us change the
world!

------
AbhishekBiswal
Generated : "...We need a real PHP batman to join us..." :P

